# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  أثر صدور قرار إنها ءالخدمة بأثر رجعي على المرتب و المعاش لسبق بلوغ سن المعاش

## اشرف سعد الدين

أفتت الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى و التشريع بمجلس الدولة بأن :

"  و حاصل الواقعات – حسبما يبين من الأوراق – أنه صدر قرار رئيس قطاع الهندسة الإذاعية رقم 998 لسنة 2004 بتاريخ 25 /9/2004 بإنهاء خدمة المعروضة حالته و آخرين بأثر رجعي ،  اعتباراً من التاريخ الموضح قرين اسم كل منهم بالقرار،  لبلوغهم في هذه التواريخ السن المقررة قانوناً لترك الخدمة ،  و يصل هذا الأثر الرجعي في بعض الحالات إلى أربع سنوات ، كانوا خلالها يؤدون أعمالهم ، و يتقاضون مرتباتهم حتى تاريخ صدور ذلك القرار،  الأمر الذي ثار معه التساؤل عن التاريخ الذي يعول عليه لاعتبار خدمتهم منتهية عنده ، و ما إذا كان هو التاريخ الذي كان ينبغي أن يحالوا فيه إلى المعاش و الوارد قرين اسم كل منهم أم تاريخ صدورهذا القرارفي 25/9/2004 ، و أثر ذلك على تحديد المرتب الذي يحسب على أساسه المعاش و باقي المستحقات المالية ،  لذلك تم طلب عرض الموضوع على الجمعية العمومية .

و نفيد أن الموضوع عرض على الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى والتشريع بجلستها المعقودة في 4 أبريل سنة 2007 ميلادية ،  الموافق 16 من ربيع الأول سنة 1428 هجرية ،  فاستبان لها أن قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978 ، ينص في المادة 95 منه على أن ( تنتهي خدمة العامل ببلوغه سن الستين ،  و ذلك بمراعاة أحكام القانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 بإصدارقانون التأمين الاجتماعي و القوانين المعدلة له .........) ،  و أن قانون التأمين الاجتماعي الصادر بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 ، ينص في المادة 19 منه ، المستبدلة بالقانون رقم 107 لسنة 1987 ، على أن ( يسوى معاش الأجر الأساسي في غير حالات العجز والوفاة على أساس المتوسط الشهري لأجور المؤمن عليه التي أديت على أساسها الاشتراكات خلال السنتين الأخيرتين من مدة اشتراكه في التأمين أو خلال مدة اشتراكه في التأمين إن قلت عن ذلك ..... و يسوى معاش الأجر المتغير على أساس المتوسط الشهري للأجور التي أديت على أساسها الاشتراكات خلال مدة الاشتراك عن هذا الأجر....)  .

و استظهرت الجمعية العمومية من ذلك ،  أن خدمة العامل تنتهي قانوناً ببلوغ السن المحددة لترك الخدمة وفقاً للنظام القانوني الخاضع له ،  و هي ستون عاماً بحسب الأصل العام المنصوص عليه في قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة و قانون التأمين الاجتماعي المشارإليهما ،  و خمسة و ستون عاماً فيما ورد بشأنه نص خاص ،  و ببلوغ أي منها تنتهي خدمة العامل بقوة القانون ،  و تنفصم عرى العلاقة الوظيفية القائمة بينه و بين جهة عمله ،  و يبدأ سريان الآثار القانونية المترتبة على إنتهاء العلاقة الوظيفية ، و من ذلك تسوية المعاش المستحق له ، طبقاً لأجره الذي أديت على أساسه الاشتراكات خلال السنتين الأخيرتين لبلوغه تلك السن أو خلال مدة اشتراكه في التأمين إن قلت عن ذلك ، و ذلك بالنسبة إلى معاش الأجر الأساسي ،  و تسوية معاش الأجر المتغير على أساس المتوسط الشهري للأجور التي أديت على أساسها الاشتراكات خلال مدة الاشتراك عن هذا الأجر ،  إعمالاً لحكم المادة 19 من قانون التأمين الاجتماعي المشارإليه ،  دونما توقف على إصدار قرارمن الجهة  الإدارية بإحالة العامل إلى المعاش ،  إذ لا يعدوما يصدر من قرارفي هذا الشأن ، أن يكون قراراً كاشفاً عن مركز قانوني نشأ متكاملاً بمجرد بلوغ العامل سن المعاش وفقاً للنظام القانوني الخاضع له .

و ترتيباً على ذلك ،  فإنه إذا ما بقي العامل يباشر أعباء وظيفته بعد بلوغ سن الإحالة إلى المعاش ،  نتيجة لخطأ من جهة عمله في حساب سنه أو لخطئها في تطبيق القانون الذي يحكم إحالته إلى المعاش ،  فلا تعتير مباشرته لأعمال وظيفته خلال الفترة التالية لبلوغ سن المعاش داخلة في إطار العلاقة الوظيفية القانونية التي تدخل في حساب المعاش أو يعتد بما يصرف للعامل خلالها لقاء عمله في تسوية هذا المعاش ، بحسان أن تلك العلاقة قد زالت من الوجود القانوني ببلوغ سن المعاش ،  و لا يعدو بقاء العامل بعمله خلال تلك الفترة ،  ان يكون واقعاً فعلياً لا يكسبه حقاً في حسابها ضمن مدة خدمته القانونية  ،  التي يعتد بها قانوناً عند حساب المعاش المستحق له قانوناً أو استقطاع اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعي مما حصل عليه خلالها من مقابل ،  إذ أن هذا المقابل ليس أجراً بالمعنى القانوني ، و إنما هو في حقيقته تعويض عما بذله من جهد لإنجاز ما قام به فعلاً من أعمال لصالح الإتحاد .

و إعمالاً لما تقدم ،  و لما كان القرار رقم 988 لسنة 2004 الصادر بتاريخ 25/9/2004 فيما قرره من إنهاء خدمة المعروضة حالتهم ، اعتباراً من تواريخ سابقة على صدوره ،  هي تواريخ بلوغ كل منهم سن الستين ، كشف عن إنتهاء خدمة كل منهم قانوناً في التاريخ المبين قرين اسمه ،  و من ثم فإنه يتعين تسوية المعاش المستحق لكل منهم بحسب هذا التاريخ ، طبقاً لما تقضي به المادة 19 من قانون التأمين الاجتماعي سالف الذكر ،  و بمراعاة أن ترد إليهم اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعي التي خصمت منهم خلال الفترة التالية لبلوغ كل منهم سن المعاش ، لأن خصمها ، و الحالة هذه ، يكون قد تم بغير سند قانوني صحيح .

لذلـــــــك

إنتهت الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى والتشريع إلى أن خدمة المعروضة حالتهم تعد منتهية قانوناً في التاريخ المحدد قرين اسم كل منهم بالقرار رقم 988 لسنة 2004 المشار إليه ، و ذلك على النحو المبين بالأسباب  " .

( فتوى رقم 271 بتاريخ 15/4/2007 – ملف رقم 86/2/334 – جلسة 4/4/2007 )

أشرف سعد الدين المحامي بالإسكندرية
0126128907

----------


## ياسين حموده

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم وشكرا على التوضيح.

----------

